# ASUS STRIX GTX 980 OC 4 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2014)

The ASUS GTX 980 STRIX OC is the company's latest flagship, featuring a completely passive operation in idle and light load and an extremely quiet cooler during full-on gaming. The GTX 980 STRIX also impresses with its power consumption - lower than the NVIDIA reference design, it still has the card deliver more performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 21, 2014)

Another superb GTX 9X0 card, nVidia and their partners are really on a roll at the moment.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2014)

raaaaahhh temptation temptation temptation .... glad we have @W1zzard  reviews to make our choices ... noooww 970 strix 980 strix ... well the choice narrowed  (just a little wait time till my retailer restock them ... duh)
top review W1zz thanks!


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 21, 2014)

A 10.0 for a 580$ that has a backplate but no cooling on the memory?! the MSI 980 which got a 9.9 is better than this card in every way (according to your own tests) apart from a higher power draw at load (idle power draw is better than the Asus),it really seems that you are quite biased towards Asus products...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> A 10.0 for a 580$ that has a backplate but no cooling on the memory?! the MSI 980 which got a 9.9 is better than this card in every way (according to your own tests) apart from a higher power draw at load (idle power draw is better than the Asus),it really seems that are quite biased towards Asus products...


not really personally i find the Strix series (all gpu mixed ) a bit above other cooler, tho i agree on the no HS on the mem chips

and after re reading the review i think it will be 2*970 Strix since they only need 1*8pin opposed to 1*6+1*8pin on the 980


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 21, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> not really personally i find the Strix series (all gpu mixed ) a bit above other cooler, tho i agree on the no HS on the mem chips
> 
> and after re reading the review i think it will be 2*970 Strix since they only need 1*8pin opposed to 1*6+1*8pin on the 980


The MSI card was 11c cooler in idle and 1db more silent at load (fans on the asus need to spin faster to get same load temp as the MSI) and thats without tweaking the fan curve where the it would be more obvious that the MSI cooler is superior.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm really curious now to see the review for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980, as other websites put it above every other model out there.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> and 1db more silent at load


fixed the asus graphs, both cards have exactly the same noise levels



Jack1n said:


> The MSI card was 11c cooler in idle


which matters how?

Either card is fantastic, and an awesome buy.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 21, 2014)

There we go! this is what i waited to see. A mere perfect graphics card.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> has a backplate but no cooling on the memory?!



I doubt the memory even needs cooling beyond the airflow they get from the fans as is. My MSI card only covers half the memory chips and that stops the fans at idle. No issues with memory cooling.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah it's not needed, I'm just guessing that the MSI's higher memory OC could be explained by the cooling. For normal operation the ASUS cooler puts direct airflow onto the chips.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> fixed the asus graphs, both cards have exactly the same noise levels
> 
> 
> which matters how?
> ...


Just shows that the cooler itself is better and when you put load on the card the MSI cards temp will take longer to reach the peak.


----------



## Vaux (Oct 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> which matters how?
> 
> Either card is fantastic, and an awesome buy.


It matter when you put 9.9/10 at the msi and 10/10 at the asus

Also no test for the msi 970?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

Vaux said:


> lso no test for the msi 970?


soon


----------



## kaellar (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm really surpised to see 10/10 for Asus 980 as well. From what I see and know, MSI cooler is better a bit.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

kaellar said:


> I'm really surpised to see 10/10 for Asus 980 as well. From what I see and know, MSI cooler is better a bit.


The MSI cooler might be a bit better, but the ASUS card has other things going for it.

What do you need a better cooler for ? OC is apparently not heat constrained on either card, with like +1°C from overclocking. And noise is low already. MSI has higher power draw = more heat = better cooler needed


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 21, 2014)

Because they probably gave it more voltage than Asus did to allow for better overclocking, and yes i saw that the Asus card overclocked better but these are review samples so its not a good example for that.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> Because they probably gave it more voltage than Asus did to allow for better overclocking, and yes i saw that the Asus card overclocked better but these are review samples so its not a good example for that.



W1z may need to correct me on this, but I don't think reviewers get review samples any more. I thought it was a gentlemen's agreement that suppliers send retail-grade GPUs.


----------



## Vaux (Oct 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> The MSI cooler might be a bit better, but the ASUS card has other things going for it.


Like what?
Backplate? The purpose of a backplate is to help the cooling but the MSI have a better one
Powerdraw? It's already low and if it's really a problem just downclock the msi at the same frequencies than the Asus



Jack1n said:


> Because they probably gave it more voltage than Asus did to allow for better overclocking, and yes i saw that the Asus card overclocked better but these are review samples so its not a good example for that.


If i remember nvidia have prohibit the factory voltage increase on their gpu


----------



## kaellar (Oct 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> The MSI cooler might be a bit better, but the ASUS card has other things going for it.
> What do you need a better cooler for ? OC is apparently not heat constrained on either card, with like +1°C from overclocking. And noise is low already. MSI has higher power draw = more heat = better cooler needed



I'd be absolutely happy if there were some fan noise numbers for overclocked cards. +1C can't come without fan speed increase. That's what a better cooler is needed for.


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 21, 2014)

The price/performance of the 970 is 50% higher than this.  Even SLI has a better price/performance ratio, and it's faster.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

kaellar said:


> I'd be absolutely happy if there were some fan noise numbers for overclocked cards. +1C can't come without fan speed increase. That's what a better cooler is needed for.


+1°C = same fan noise, unless you hit some kind of fan speed setting boundary, which would be negated by random temperature differences in your room.



Vaux said:


> The purpose of a backplate is to help the cooling


Sorry, no. Not on any card, unless it has memory chips on the back, and then you still need the backplate to make contact with the memory chips, which usually doesn't happen either.



RCoon said:


> W1z may need to correct me on this, but I don't think reviewers get review samples any more. I thought it was a gentlemen's agreement that suppliers send retail-grade GPUs.


Impossible to say. But I wouldn't be surprised if there is some sort of cherry picking going on everywhere, at least for the bigger review sites.



Jack1n said:


> Because they probably gave it more voltage


Check the graph on page 29


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm loving seeing people with nothing better to do nit-pick W1zz's ratings.  If you think it's so much fun and such a casually awarded score, go do the god damned work yourself.

ooh, look, it's scored higher than the one i like, I'm going to moan like a frickin' 4 yr old girl.  Am I getting old or is it getting brain crushingly dull reading piss ants complain about W1zzard's reviews.

Keep up the good work W1zzard.  I've read a shit load of review sites and this is still the greatest spread of titles and the most neutral.

I would ask that the OC score get's moved to BF4 mind, as others have.  Maybe you answered that already.

But yeah, a 10 for this card....ooohh.  I'm just pissed that it makes water cooling redundant.  I like my loops.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I would ask that the OC score get's moved to BF4


i've got the testing routine down very well for bf3, switching to bf4 = whole new learning experience. and testing max oc takes ages anyway. but i'll look into it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> i've got the testing routine down very well for bf3, switching to bf4 = whole new learning experience. and testing max oc takes ages anyway. but i'll look into it.



I feel his pain when it comes to benchmarking now, and I do a tiny fraction compared to what W1z does, and it still takes me almost 2 hours.


----------



## sith'ari (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like a fantastic GPU!! 
I'm (almost ) starting to regret that few months ago i bought ASUS 780 Poseidon for my brother's PC, instead of waiting a little longer and buy STRIX 980!!


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 21, 2014)

The STRIX series has really brought back what I loved about Asus and their innovating on the GPU coolers.  The last sets of DC II coolers just did not impress me at all (Matrix is fine but that's a different story) and it seemed like they were just not as good as the others out there.  While there are some coolers and cards that seemed to impress me more, Asus brought the STRIX cards out and especially on this 980 it really is just a fantastic cooler and card.

30dba at load is really nice and the 0 fan speed at idle helps out if your into having a machine with as low noise as possible.  Bet this card would be awesome in a MITX build of some sort (Or just a SFF build).

Great review @W1zzard


----------



## HumanSmoke (Oct 22, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Vaux said:
> 
> 
> > Also no test for the msi 970?
> ...


If it's request time, I'm voting for Gigabyte's new compact GTX 970 ( GV-N970IXOC-4GD ) when it arrives


----------



## silapakorn (Oct 22, 2014)

I remembered TPU gave Asus GTX670 DC2 Top a perfect 10 too. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_II/33.html

I went out and bought it, and it died in just 3 days. I exchanged it with Galaxy GTX670 GC, which still works fine till today. 
Both cards have the same performance, thermal, and fan noise level, but Galaxy is 50 buck cheaper (at that time).

Moral of the story: Perfect 10 score doesn't guarantee quality. And since the two products that receive perfect 10 score are from the same manufacturer, I start to doubt there might be some kind of sponsorship involved here.


----------



## damric (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey W1zzard, did you play with the voltages at all on this sample? You always point out which cards have voltage control, but you never mention if you juiced it. If this is one of the only Maxwell cards with voltage tuning, it definitely will be popular with oveclockers.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 22, 2014)

On that Asus payroll...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2014)

silapakorn said:


> I went out and bought it, and it died in just 3 days. I exchanged it with Galaxy GTX670 GC, which still works fine till today.


Either can happen with any card from any mfgr you buy. Of course if you get RMA troubles then I would never buy from them again.



natr0n said:


> On that Asus payroll...


I wish, maybe I could finally retire


----------



## klon (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey W1zz,

If you still have the MSI card could you run both at stock 980 frequencies to see power draw. The higher load power on the MSI might be due to their higher over clock.

Regards
Klon


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2014)

klon said:


> The higher load power on the MSI might be due to their higher over clock.


asus is overclocked too, but has lower power consumption than ref, so it's not the clock frequency.


----------



## Ivša (Oct 22, 2014)

silapakorn said:


> I remembered TPU gave Asus GTX670 DC2 Top a perfect 10 too. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_670_Direct_Cu_II/33.html
> 
> I went out and bought it, and it died in just 3 days. I exchanged it with Galaxy GTX670 GC, which still works fine till today.
> Both cards have the same performance, thermal, and fan noise level, but Galaxy is 50 buck cheaper (at that time).
> ...




Really, are you really doubting W1zzard's review's, the guy goes trough so much extra loop's to bring the best review experience on the net and you really thinh he would flunk it for an ASUS advertisement, its so funny!?

PS: I wish that he would start to do game review's. because now i need to go trough 3-4 review's to get the correct opinion on the game as every reviewer is so much influanced by other stuff!?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 22, 2014)

W1zzard could you please add in some 780Ti cards to the reviews, That are pre-overclocked i would like to see what a OC 980 is vs a OC 780Ti.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Oct 22, 2014)

why no Diablo 4k bench? And do you plan on "upgrading" to redux for last light?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

Live OR Die said:


> W1zzard could you please add in some 780Ti cards to the reviews, That are pre-overclocked i would like to see what a OC 980 is vs a OC 780Ti.



How about this dude?  780ti Classified at 1155 boost clock.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> How about this dude?  780ti Classified at 1155 boost clock.


There's a bit of a flaw in this method as you can see there's a difference in fps for the 780 TI reference card on both reviews.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2014)

D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> why no Diablo 4k bench? And do you plan on "upgrading" to redux for last light?


not sure if diablo works at 4k. i'm probably gonna kick it out anyway for next round of rebenches. no plans to ugrade to redux for metro, the visual differences arent that big i hear.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

z1tu said:


> There's a bit of a flaw in this method as you can see there's a difference in fps for the 780 TI reference card on both reviews.



Yes, due to drivers.  However if you think the fps difference of 1.8% is relevant, you're a muppet.  And I mean that politely.

It gives a great idea of comparisons.


----------



## erixx (Oct 22, 2014)

Great review, great debate also! Of course I checked the "gains" compared to my stock 980 and at 2500x1440 they are 1-2 frames, so I can say that this review makes me feel good


----------



## z1tu (Oct 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Yes, due to drivers.  However if you think the fps difference of 1.8% is relevant, you're a muppet.  And I mean that politely.
> 
> It gives a great idea of comparisons.


Thanks for calling me a muppet and what I think is relevant is my own opinion, not for you to comment on. The reason I think it's relevant is because there's a fps drop even though the drives have "improved". You would expect the card to perform at least at the same level. Sure 1-2 fps might not be worth mentioning but I like to have even ground when comparing video cards because if I look at the reviews and see only 1-2 fps difference, in reality it might be 3-4 fps. Again, this might not have any relevance to you, but to others it might.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 22, 2014)

z1tu said:


> Thanks for calling me a muppet and what I think is relevant is my own opinion, not for you to comment on. The reason I think it's relevant is because there's a fps drop even though the drives have "improved". You would expect the card to perform at least at the same level. Sure 1-2 fps might not be worth mentioning but I like to have even ground when comparing video cards because if I look at the reviews and see only 1-2 fps difference, in reality it might be 3-4 fps. Again, this might not have any relevance to you, but to others it might.



I call my wife a muppet lovingly.  It refers to silly things.  And yes, you can absolutely compare the two, the performance drop is absolutely not significant.  In statistical terminology that 1.8% margin is within normal margins of error.  You cannot say it's relevant.  In the inverse of statistical probability, a result happening <5 in 100 times is insignificant.  In this example, a 1.8% fps difference is not relevant.

I appreciate it's your opinion but in numerical terms, it is not significant at all.  And to be fair - you commented that my post was flawed due to that 1.8% difference, therefore you made it a comment worthy matter by suggesting I was in error, when I was not, statistically.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 22, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I call my wife a muppet lovingly.  It refers to silly things.  And yes, you can absolutely compare the two, the performance drop is absolutely not significant.  In statistical terminology that 1.8% margin is within normal margins of error.  You cannot say it's relevant.  In the inverse of statistical probability, a result happening <5 in 100 times is insignificant.  In this example, a 1.8% fps difference is not relevant.
> 
> I appreciate it's your opinion but in numerical terms, it is not significant at all.  And to be fair - you commented that my post was flawed due to that 1.8% difference, therefore you made it a comment worthy matter by suggesting I was in error, when I was not, statistically.


Fair enough but I wasn't referring to the comment per se, just the technique, as I have done that same thing before noticing the fps difference.


----------



## willj1220 (Oct 23, 2014)

W1zz thanks for the reviews. Ive been a longtime reader but just made an account.

That being said my question for you is when you remove the heatsink from the board for the picture of the die, what paste do you use to put it back on? Do you do this before or after the tests? Wouldn't this significantly change the temp bench and possibly other benches if your using a different paste than the retail version?   Thanks


----------



## Rottenapple (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Asus r9 280x, and I get artifacts on screen frequently because factory overclocked memory does not have proper cooling. Other than that I'm very satisfied with my card(no coil noise, thanks Asus). Do you guys think this card will have similar problem?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2014)

willj1220 said:


> W1zz thanks for the reviews. Ive been a longtime reader but just made an account.
> 
> That being said my question for you is when you remove the heatsink from the board for the picture of the die, what paste do you use to put it back on? Do you do this before or after the tests? Wouldn't this significantly change the temp bench and possibly other benches if your using a different paste than the retail version?   Thanks


i take photos last, after all performance testing, so the thermal paste change doesn't matter, it also lets me finish the review, even if i break the card during disassembly/reassembly.


----------



## megaemil (Oct 23, 2014)

Got mine in the mail today, sadly im still at school, so i have to pick it up when im cut loose


----------



## erixx (Oct 23, 2014)

^They don't deliver in classrooms? Buaaah


----------



## MiguelJMPereira (Oct 23, 2014)

Was there any signifficant coil noise? I've seen many comments regarding this in the new 9X0 GPUs, mostly in the 970.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 23, 2014)

This is IMO the only GTX 980 worth getting because of the GPU hotwire connectors that allow simple OCing on an ROG extreme board or if your adventurous easy mounting holes for a 10K Variable resistor.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

That's a very nice looking card, and I appreciated the review, as always!


----------



## Magnus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey,

So I guess this question is going to seem redundant because of the low noise level on the Strix, but still.

I really like the idea of watercooling and am thinking about the Kraken G10. The Strix's compability with the Kraken is stated as unknown.

Does anybody know whether the two are compatible or not?

Many thanks,

Mugs


----------



## haswrong (Oct 25, 2014)

wizz, would you review the zotac 970 or 980 amp! extreme edition?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2014)

haswrong said:


> wizz, would you review the zotac 970 or 980 amp! extreme edition?


if they sent me one, sure


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mr. W1zzard, that is a great review. I like the way you measure power consumption because in some review, I see they consider the total system power draw and use calculators to find the results -_-. Anyway, I'd love to see some graphical data of the power draw, each of the PCI-E slot, PCI power connector and total. Kind of like what Tom's Hardware did with R9 285 review.

I know this is crazzy enough to laugh the hell out of it, but here it goes: after benchmarking and all, you rip off the cooler right (I know you don't actualy rip it off, just saying)? So, do you think you should review the cooler itself to see how well they perform in given wattage of heat? Since brands have brought in their new coolers, like STRIX, TWIN FROZR V, WINDFORCE 3X 600W etc, it should be a good addition, as to my view.

Also, I'd like to see the max OC potential of the GPUs in their respective coolers and a common cooler.

Another question, when will you review the EVGA GTX 980 SSC ACX 2.0 and Classified? Hearing good things about it, they say it OCs much better than either of STRIX OC or GAMING 4G. Like to see some numbers of it.

I'd also like detailed scoring on each GPU, like power consumption, performance, noise etc etc gets scored individually and you average it to get the overall scoring.

Thanks for the review. It is as great as the others.

I hope I wasn't too much on my expectations.


----------



## Thuban (Oct 28, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> The MSI cooler might be a bit better, but the ASUS card has other things going for it.
> 
> What do you need a better cooler for ? OC is apparently not heat constrained on either card, with like +1°C from overclocking. And noise is low already. MSI has higher power draw = more heat = better cooler needed


And you could have gone the extra mile and undervolt the cards to check the minimum voltage required to run your tests, and get a few "omg" with the power consumption figures. Also, it would be nice to know, the amount of heat these cards dump inside the case, versus the reference blower style cooler.

But even then, of the two reviewed models, the MSI one is 4% faster in 3840x2160 than ASUS. And it's got a lower score in the race where performance counts the most!

Funny, how "long idle mode" (aka ZeroCore) is no longer mentioned in your reviews anymore and that gives substantial energy savings when computer is not in use. Maybe it would force nVIDIA to come out with their own alternative. No card is perfect, and this one, - the high midrange card certainly is not even close, not for this money anyway.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Thuban (Oct 29, 2014)

The ASUS 970 STRIX card reviewed on the 19th September of 2014 here, shows interesting figures. It runs hotter and uses more power than the 980 STRIX version, even though its 3D load voltage is lower. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Groto (Oct 29, 2014)

Really nice card and thanks for the review! My only concern is the memory cooling. If you play a lot of games that keeps the card in the passive mode, is there a change that the memory would suffer from it? There is a nice memory heatsink in the MSI's model. ASUS should take note.

Btw In the first page of the review there is a picture of GTX 970 not 980.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2014)

I must own this card.


----------



## haswrong (Oct 31, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I must own this card.


i must have dis 1, but its expensive as nvidia.. http://www.zotac.com/highres-images.html?eID=dam_frontend_push&docID=21314


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 31, 2014)

Welp, I bought one. $615 later, I will be the proud owner of this card when it comes in stock at amazon.


----------



## thevoiceofreason (Nov 2, 2014)

So this card has a lower average and peak power consumption than GTX970 Strix? That's just bizzare.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 30, 2014)

HardOCP review is up comparing it to the ASUS 290X Matrix, the speed and efficency compared to the 290X is really impressive.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/12/29/asus_gtx_980_strix_dc_ii_oc_video_card_review/9#.VKKVUAiaA


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 30, 2014)

Well... it is not entirely fair compering the two. Sure, the GTX 980 is newer, sexier, much more effiecent but look at street prices. A good R9 290X will cost 380$, while the 7% slower non-X is affordable for just 280$. Not too shabby, not at all. 
At least from the price-performance ratio of things.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh no doubt, although I'd argue you could thank the GTX 970 for those prices, they really had no choice but drop their prices heavily.

But equally ageing tech that is slower and far far less efficient just doesn't warrant top dollar anymore.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Honestly, I think it's fair game to "nipick" reviews because what the hell is the point of comments if they're all just to ass kiss or say wizzard is a reviewing God and everyone sounds the same.  I think you should say what the hell you think and if it agrees with him great, if it doesn't that's friggon fine to, I think it's at least as lameass to complain about the nitpickers, as someone doing the nitpicking!  Actually I admit truthfully the whining about the nitpickers I find lamer generally, usually the "nitpicking" as you call it are legitimate opinions whether they be right/wrong or sensible or not they are opinions and respect them for that long as they aren't rude and obnoxious right?  Anyway, I admit I own the MSI and before I got it I read both reviews and wanted the MSI so I agree in MY opinion it is a better card...and it does matter how hot it idles because what is your computer doing most of the time if you leave it on?  Especially in the summer/spring why do you want your computer generating more heat?  In the winter I hope most people have heat in their house so hardly much help to be gained from a graphics card.  Also...the memory overclocking is awesome on the msi...mine is at 2120 believe it or not! And the 10 mhz difference on the core is squat and is within margin of error and random sample differences...not to mention my Msi is at 1393 so if you use mine as an example it stomped the Asus in overclocking memory-wise and by a "whopping" (yes sarcasm) 3 mhz on the core....Regardless, everyone here knows both cards are awesome by awesome companies, as Wiz said you'd not be going wrong with either one depending on what tickles your fancy...I just wanted fast and cool!  Backplate, meh once in my computer who cares, and the power consumption if you look at the graphs is like 30 watts at most?  Hardly worth worrying about on a high end graphics card that as Wiz points out tops out at a very low 210 or so watts so to me that is nothing...my 2 cents, well maybe 3 been a while since I've posted


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2015)

Just a quick physics clarification: If you are wondering how much heat a card dumps into your case/room while it's idle, you have to look at idle power consumption, not idle temperature.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Makes sense, admittedly that one factor is something I'd not even consider on its' own but thanks for that clarification, I still love my MSI, only thing that would tilt me towards ROG board is if it had a higher voltage allowance...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my 


Dj-ElectriC said:


> Well... it is not entirely fair compering the two. Sure, the GTX 980 is newer, sexier, much more effiecent but look at street prices. A good R9 290X will cost 380$, while the 7% slower non-X is affordable for just 280$. Not too shabby, not at all.
> At least from the price-performance ratio of things.



I got my 980 cpl weeks ago for 500 shipped brand new, so compared to almost 400 for a 290x it's definitely worth the extra 100 and I was just about set to get a 290x to replace my 7970 so I was already leaning that way, but the 580 was just so impressive in every way I knew a custom msi 980 was the way to go and be satisfied!


----------



## Mungio (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi. I would ask something to W1zzard. Can you give me all the samples that the oscilloscope return you when do the power consumption tests? I need all the samples and not only the mean value because I will do some statistical tests for an exam. Thx a lot.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2015)

Mungio said:


> Hi. I would ask something to W1zzard. Can you give me all the samples that the oscilloscope return you when do the power consumption tests? I need all the samples and not only the mean value because I will do some statistical tests for an exam. Thx a lot.



Better off emailing him, he's unlikely to see this.


----------



## Mungio (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok.....my apologies.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Apr 14, 2015)

IT'S ALLLLLIIIIIIIIIIVVE!  I thought this thread was dead and toast, was surprised to see notifications it's still on people's minds.  Actually I was rereading thread and wondered if I have an ROG board (which I do it's a rampage iv 2011 v1 socket) if I had this card is it as simple as just hooking a couple wires from card to board to voila have more voltage capabilities?


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 15, 2015)

dalekdukesboy said:


> IT'S ALLLLLIIIIIIIIIIVVE!  I thought this thread was dead and toast, was surprised to see notifications it's still on people's minds.  Actually I was rereading thread and wondered if I have an ROG board (which I do it's a rampage iv 2011 v1 socket) if I had this card is it as simple as just hooking a couple wires from card to board to voila have more voltage capabilities?


You need to solder those wires and it'll void your warranty.


----------

